# Was brauch ich alles zum Fliegenfischen?



## Allrounder17 (14. September 2013)

Hallo
Ich bin Anfänger beim Fliegenfischen.
Meine Frage: Was brauch ich zum Fliegenfischen?

Also klar: Rute, Rolle, Backing, Flugschnur
Was brauch ich sonst noch?
???Vorfach, Tippets, Fliegenfett, Fliegen, Bissanzeiger, Dispenser???
Brauch ich das alles?
Brauch ich noch was?
Was empfehlt ihr?

Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir weiter helfen, da ich nicht gleiche hunderte von Euros investieren möchte.

Mfg

PS: Falls es wichtig sein sollte meine Rute, Rolle, Schnur haben AFTMA-Klasse #5

-----------------------------------------------------

Möge die Fliege mit eich sein :vik:


----------



## WK1956 (14. September 2013)

*AW: Was brauch ich alles zum Fliegenfischen?*

Hallo,

nachdem du Rute, Rolle und Schnur schon hast, brauchst du nicht mehr allzuviel.

Wichtig ist ein Vorfach, am Anfang ist ein fertiges verjüngtes Vorfach am einfachsten, später würde ich empfehlen die Vorfächer selbst zu binden.
Was du dann noch unbedingt brauchst sind natürlich Fliegen, die Auswahl hängt von deinem befischten Gewässer und der Jahreszeit ab.
Dann kommen noch einige Kleinigkeiten dazu die man beim Fischen dabei haben sollte. Kescher, Totschläger, Messer, Lösezange Maßband, Schere oder Nagelclip.
Speziell zum Fliegenfischen dann noch Fliegenfett oder Spray.
Praktisch ist auf jeden Fall eine Fliegenfischerweste, Watstiefel und natürlich diverse Schachteln.
Unbedingt empfehlen würde ich eine Kopfbedeckung und absolut unerlässlich ist eine Polbrille.

Gruß Werner


----------



## Trollwut (14. September 2013)

*AW: Was brauch ich alles zum Fliegenfischen?*

Ich würd dir mindestens mal 24er Haken oder noch kleiner empfehlen. Alles andere werden die Fliegen nich mit ihrm Rüssel einsaugen können.



Sorry, war zu einladend^^


----------



## Bruno 01 (14. September 2013)

*AW: Was brauch ich alles zum Fliegenfischen?*



Trollwut schrieb:


> Ich würd dir mindestens mal 24er Haken oder noch kleiner empfehlen. Alles andere werden die Fliegen nich mit ihrm Rüssel einsaugen können.
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, war zu einladend^^


 

Wer saugt wat nicht ein |kopfkrat

Polbrille gerade für Anfänger ein muss


----------



## Allrounder17 (14. September 2013)

*AW: Was brauch ich alles zum Fliegenfischen?*

@ Bruno 01 Trollwut meint dass die Haken höchstens Größe 24 haben damit sie die FLIEGEN einsaugen können :vik:
Ok also Polbrille ein Must have oder nettes extra?
Wie viel muss ich in eine gut Polbrille investieren?

Mfg


----------



## Mocke (14. September 2013)

*AW: Was brauch ich alles zum Fliegenfischen?*

http://www.angelsport-schirmer.de/Shimano-Polarisationsbrille-Vengeance-XT-52527p.html

Evtl. ist diese was für dich.


----------



## Allrounder17 (14. September 2013)

*AW: Was brauch ich alles zum Fliegenfischen?*

Ok hört sich ganz gut an.
Hast du die Brille getestet?
Wenn ja erfüllt sie den polarisierenden Effekt?


----------



## Mocke (14. September 2013)

*AW: Was brauch ich alles zum Fliegenfischen?*

Ich habe eine andere von Shimano, kenne die Bezeichnung jetzt leider nicht genau. Die ist aber ganz gut und erfüllt ihren zweck.


----------



## Allrounder17 (15. September 2013)

*AW: Was brauch ich alles zum Fliegenfischen?*

Ok Danke


----------



## antonio (15. September 2013)

*AW: Was brauch ich alles zum Fliegenfischen?*



Allrounder17 schrieb:


> @ Bruno 01 Trollwut meint dass die Haken höchstens Größe 24 haben damit sie die FLIEGEN einsaugen können :vik:
> Ok also Polbrille ein Must have oder nettes extra?
> Wie viel muss ich in eine gut Polbrille investieren?
> 
> Mfg



rein von der polarisierung macht es die billigste polbrille.du solltest darauf achten, daß das gestell richtig sitzt, so das von oben, unten und der seite so wenig wie möglich licht zwischen brille und deinem kopf einfallen kann.
die polbrille dient außerdem und das ist sehr wichtig als augenschutz vor verirrten fliegen,nymphen etc.

antonio


----------



## WK1956 (15. September 2013)

*AW: Was brauch ich alles zum Fliegenfischen?*



Allrounder17 schrieb:


> Ok also Polbrille ein Must have oder nettes extra?
> Wie viel muss ich in eine gut Polbrille investieren?


 
eine Brille ist beim Fliegenfischen ein absolutes Muß!
Es ist erstmal egal ob es eine normale Brille, eine Sonnenbrille oder eine Polbrille ist, ohne Brille würde ich niemals mit der Fliege fischen und ich unterrichte auch niemand der keine Brille trägt.
Wenn man also eh schon ne Brille braucht dann sollte man die Vorteile eine Polbrille nicht herschenken, zumal da schon preiswerte Modelle zu Anfang ausreichen. Eine Polbrille entfernt einen Großteil der Spiegelung auf der Wasseroberfläche, damit sieht man besser ins Wasser hinein, was beim Fliegenfischen durchaus Vorteile hat, auserdem ist es wesentlich angenehmer für die Augen.

Gruß Werner


----------



## WK1956 (15. September 2013)

*AW: Was brauch ich alles zum Fliegenfischen?*



Trollwut schrieb:


> Ich würd dir mindestens mal 24er Haken oder noch kleiner empfehlen. Alles andere werden die Fliegen nich mit ihrm Rüssel einsaugen können.


 
wenn man keine Ahnung hat, ......


----------



## Kunde (15. September 2013)

*AW: Was brauch ich alles zum Fliegenfischen?*

kann meinem vorposter nur zustimmen!
polbrille ist für Anfänger sehr wichtig als augenschutz! ich habe mir beim werfen lernen auch schon die ein oder andere fliege ins ohr oder in den nacken gezogen...

gruß kunde


----------



## Allrounder17 (15. September 2013)

*AW: Was brauch ich alles zum Fliegenfischen?*



antonio schrieb:


> außerdem und das ist sehr wichtig als augenschutz vor verirrten fliegen,nymphen etc.
> 
> antonio



Für diesen Zweck tut's ne Sonnenbrille auch


----------



## Bruno 01 (15. September 2013)

*AW: Was brauch ich alles zum Fliegenfischen?*



Allrounder17 schrieb:


> Für diesen Zweck tut's ne Sonnenbrille auch


 
Jep,es geht in erster Linie um den Augenschutz.Alles andere ist wie schon beschrieben ein nützliches Extra.Und es muss wirklich nicht teuer sein,selbst eine Aldi-Brille beschert Dir schon einen besseren Einblick ins Wasser.


----------



## antonio (15. September 2013)

*AW: Was brauch ich alles zum Fliegenfischen?*



Allrounder17 schrieb:


> Für diesen Zweck tut's ne Sonnenbrille auch



hab ich was anderes behauptet, du kannst auch ne taucherbrille dazu aufsetzen wenn du willst.
mit ner polbrille hast du eben zusätzlich den poleffekt.

antonio


----------



## WK1956 (15. September 2013)

*AW: Was brauch ich alles zum Fliegenfischen?*



Allrounder17 schrieb:


> Für diesen Zweck tut's ne Sonnenbrille auch


 
klar tuts ne Sonnenbrille auch als Augenschutz, aber warum sollte man sich den Mehrwert einer Polbrille selbst nehmen?


----------



## Allrounder17 (15. September 2013)

*AW: Was brauch ich alles zum Fliegenfischen?*



WK1956 schrieb:


> klar tuts ne Sonnenbrille auch als Augenschutz, aber warum sollte man sich den Mehrwert einer Polbrille selbst nehmen?



Stimmt auch wieder
Werd mal kucken ob ich was finde das passt


----------



## Allrounder17 (15. September 2013)

*AW: Was brauch ich alles zum Fliegenfischen?*

Dann hätten wir ja das Tackle zum Fischen
Könnt ihr mir auch noch sagen was man alles zum Binden braucht?
Und kommt man da im Schnitt dann günstiger weg als wie wenn ich mir die Fliegen kaufe (längerer Zeitraum)?

Mfg


----------



## antonio (15. September 2013)

*AW: Was brauch ich alles zum Fliegenfischen?*

wenn du alles zusammenrechnest, mußt du viele strümpfe stricken, damit es sich rechnet.
vorteil ist eben man kann sich die muster binden wie man sie braucht und es ist ne gute beschäftigung den winter über.

antonio


----------



## WK1956 (15. September 2013)

*AW: Was brauch ich alles zum Fliegenfischen?*



Allrounder17 schrieb:


> Könnt ihr mir auch noch sagen was man alles zum Binden braucht?
> Und kommt man da im Schnitt dann günstiger weg als wie wenn ich mir die Fliegen kaufe (längerer Zeitraum)?


 
Zum Fliegenbinden brauchst du einen Bindestock, diverse Werkzeuge wie Schere, Lacknadel, Fadenhalter, Kopfknotenbinder und diverse andere Kleinigkeiten, abhängig von den Mustern die du binden willst. Dann brachst du Bindematerialien, wie Haken, Bindefäden und Drähten, Federn und Felle, sowie synthetische Materialien und Bindelack. Was du da im einzelnen brauchst hängt von den Mustern ab die du binden willst.

Günstiger kommst du damit kaum weg, eher deutlich teurer.
Klar, wenn man nur die Materialien rechnet, die man für eine einzelne Fliege benötigt, ist die Fliege günstiger als gekauft, aber du mußt deine Gesamtkosten umlegen, dann rechnet es sich auch langfristig nur schwer.
Der Vorteil des Fliegenbindens liegt vor allem darin, das du deine Fliegen so binden kannst, wie du sie brauchst.
Und du hast ein zusätzliches Hobby für die langen Winterabende.
Nicht zuletzt ist die Freude über einen Fang mit einem selbstgebundenen Muster deutlich größer

Gruß Werner


----------



## Allrounder17 (15. September 2013)

*AW: Was brauch ich alles zum Fliegenfischen?*

Danke für die ausführliche Auskunft


----------



## Rhxnxr (15. September 2013)

*AW: Was brauch ich alles zum Fliegenfischen?*

Das man knapp 2 Seiten über die Sinnhaftigkeit einer Polbrille diskutieren kann #d.
Irgendwas vor den Augen is ok, falls man wie ich eine Brille trägt, sollte man sich aber nicht vom Optiker zu diesen, per Klammer aufclipbaren Tönungsscheiben, überreden lassen. Die sind nämlich ziemlich shice, beschweren die Brille zusätzlich und man sieht jedes Staubkorn zw. Brille und den "Zusatzscheiben".
Das aber nur am Rande.

Am wichtigsten für einen angehenden Fliegenfischer sind je nach Gewässer gute Watstiefel bzw. Wathose. Selbst wenn man das waten oft vermeiden kann, gibt es eben oft Stellen die man nur watend anwerfen kann. Falls man mit der Fliegenrute nicht klar kommt, kann man das Watzeug immerhin noch beim Spinnfischen verwenden, deshalb besser gleich was hochwertigeres kaufen.

Ein weiteres wichtiges Teil der Ausrüstung ist die Schnur, deshalb sollte man auch da nicht unbedingt sparen. Ist das Hauptgewässer (wie bei den meisten) ein Bach, tuts ersma eine DT weil man die normalerweise auch nochmal umdrehen kann und damit eine längere Zeit fischen kann.
Falls Fluss oder See kann man über was anderes nachdenken.

Und wie die Vorposter es schon angedeutet haben, vom Fliegenbinden würde ich als Anfänger vorerst absehen. Bis man da alles beieinander hat was man so möchte (Sammelwahn juchee #c), kannste wirklich arm werden.
 Es ist zwar unvergleichlich toll die ersten Fische auf selbst gebundene Fliegen zu fangen, aber es wäre auch superärgerlich wenn man da ein paar Hundert Euro investiert und nach einer Saison die Fliegenrute in die Ecke wirft weils nicht klappt wie es soll.
Es gibt heutzutage soviele gute und günstige Binder, da würde ich mir erstmal ein paar Standardmuster besorgen und derweil an der Wurftechnik arbeiten. 
Es sind nämlich schon viele Fliegenfischer gekommen, aber die wenigsten sind es auch geblieben .

Grüßla


----------



## volkerm (15. September 2013)

*AW: Was brauch ich alles zum Fliegenfischen?*

Ich bin bekennender des Selbstbaues- seien es Fliegen oder Ruten. Wie oft hab ich 5 Nymphen gebastelt, 4 versenkt, um an den nächsten Abenden die nächsten 5 Volltreffer zu basteln. Die auch noch nicht optimal waren. Das ist Fliegenfischen, und das liebe ich an dem.


----------



## Steff-Peff (15. September 2013)

*AW: Was brauch ich alles zum Fliegenfischen?*

Hi Allrounder,

ich stimme denjenigen zu, die Dir davon abraten, auch gleich mit dem Binden zu beginnen. Lerne erst mal das Fliegenfischen an sich und finde heraus, wie und wo Du fischen wirst. Danach richtet sich später dein Bedarf an Fliegen und somit Bindebedarf. Wenn Du das mal weißt, kannst Du zielgerichtet einkaufen und wirst trotzdem Kisten mit unnötigem Bindematerial anhäufen |bigeyes

Viel gibst Du in deinem Profil und Posts nicht über Dich bekannt. Vielleicht wohnst Du ja sogar in der Nähe eines Flifis und -binders, der Dich anleiten könnte und würde. Ich selbst habe auch einige "Azubis".

So long
Steff-Peff


----------



## Bruno 01 (15. September 2013)

*AW: Was brauch ich alles zum Fliegenfischen?*

@Rhöner

 Da hast Du ja soooooo was von Recht.
 Lieber über Watstiefel oder heißen die Hüftsiefel |kopfkrat diskutieren.Die sind sooooooo wichtig wie die Hakengröße.Ohne geht noch nicht mal ein einziger gestreckter Wurf.


@Steff-Peff

|good:

Bruno


----------



## Rhxnxr (16. September 2013)

*AW: Was brauch ich alles zum Fliegenfischen?*



Bruno 01 schrieb:


> @Rhöner
> 
> Da hast Du ja soooooo was von Recht.
> Lieber über Watstiefel oder heißen die Hüftsiefel |kopfkrat diskutieren.Die sind sooooooo wichtig wie die Hakengröße.Ohne geht noch nicht mal ein einziger gestreckter Wurf.
> ...



falls du den Fopu irgendwann mal gegen einen Bach tauscht, wirst du (vielleicht) merken was gemeint war #d.


----------



## Bruno 01 (16. September 2013)

*AW: Was brauch ich alles zum Fliegenfischen?*

Du bist schon ne Nummer

Erster Satz as man knapp 2 Seiten über die Sinnhaftigkeit einer Polbrille diskutieren kann #d.

Zweiter Satz:Irgendwas vor den Augen is ok, falls man wie ich eine Brille trägt, sollte man sich aber nicht vom Optiker zu diesen, per Klammer aufclipbaren Tönungsscheiben, überreden lassen. Die sind nämlich ziemlich shice, beschweren die Brille zusätzlich und man sieht jedes Staubkorn zw. Brille und den "Zusatzscheiben".
Das aber nur am Rande.

Dann:falls du den Fopu irgendwann mal gegen einen Bach tauscht, wirst du (vielleicht) merken was gemeint war #d. 


Soll man Dich jetzt ernst nehmen |rolleyes

@Themenstarter
 Sorry für das OT


Bruno


----------



## Zanderhunter66 (16. September 2013)

*AW: Was brauch ich alles zum Fliegenfischen?*

Hallo Threadersteller,

ich kann die Meinung einiger hier, was das Fliegen *nicht* selbst binden angeht, nicht ganz teilen. Sicherlich sind die Anschaffungskosten des Bindestocks, der Werkzeuge und der Bindematerialien wie Federn, Felle, Garne usw. am Anfang nicht ganz billig. Es hält sich aber in Grenzen wenn man nicht gerade die teuersten Werkzeuge, Bindematerialien usw. kauft. Mein Bindestock (den übrigens mehrere alte Hasen in unserem Fliegenfischer-Club verwenden) hat gerade mal 22,-€ gekostet und der funzt Einwandfrei und ist sogar rotierend. 
Es muß nicht unbedingt ein 
DYNA KING SIDE WINDER BINDESTOCK sein.
Ich habe, wenn ich alles zusammen zähle, nicht mehr als vielleicht 100,- € für mein Werkzeug, Bindematerial und Bindestock bezahlt. Wenn ich all die Fliegen gekauft hätte, die ich bis jetzt gebunden habe, wäre ich weit über 100,-€ gekommen.
Das selbst binden ist also doch eine Option über die es Wert ist mal nachzudenken. Ein weiterer Aspekt ist der Erfolg, den man mit einer selbst gebundenen Fliege erlebt. Er ist um ein Vielfaches höher als mit einer gekauften Fliege. Außerdem tut einem eine verloren gegangene Fliege, die man selbst gebunden hat, nicht so sehr weh als wenn man eine teure gekaufte Fliege im Geäst verliert.

Wenn ich Dir einen Tip geben darf, versuche Kontakt zu einem Bindestammtisch zu finden. Dort wird man Dir behilflich in der Materialbeschaffung sein und vor allem lernst du da richtig Fliegen zu binden mit denen man auch Fische fängt. Außerdem wird man Dir dort sagen können was man wirklich braucht und was man getrost vergessen kann. Es wird viel unnützes Zeug angeboten was man im Endefekt gar nicht braucht.

Gruß
ZH


----------



## WK1956 (17. September 2013)

*AW: Was brauch ich alles zum Fliegenfischen?*



Zanderhunter66 schrieb:


> ich kann die Meinung einiger hier, was das Fliegen *nicht* selbst binden angeht, nicht ganz teilen.


 
da hast du zumindest mich falsch verstanden.
Ich rate neimand dazu nicht Fliegen zu binden, allerdings sollte man erst einmal das Fliegenfischen erlernen und dann Fliegen binden, es geht zwar auch andersrum, aber man weis ja nicht ob einem das Fliegenfischen überhaupt liegt.
Wenn man beim Fliegenbinden günstiger wegkommen will, dann muß man schon sehr diszipliniert sein, bei mir klappt das jedenfalls nicht ;-).

Gruß Werner


----------



## Lommel (17. September 2013)

*AW: Was brauch ich alles zum Fliegenfischen?*

Stimme den WK ja weitgehend zu. Praktisch sind als Anfänger auch die sogenannten Vorfach Snaps. Gibts in jeder Größe, auch für Trockenfliegen. Vorteil, du brauchst beim Fliegenwechseln nicht ständig neu knoten. Kann ein grosser Vorteil sein, ausserdem kürzt du dein Tippet nicht. Weitere Kleinigkeiten wäre ein Amadou (eine Art Schwamm um die Fliege wieder schneller schwimmbar zu bekommen), und eine kleine Ausziehrolle, an der du Clip und Lösezange befestigen kannst. Wenn du Nymphe fischen willst, kann für den Anfang auch ein kleiner Bissanzeiger (gerade bei dead Drift) hilfreich sein.

Viel Freude Lommel


----------



## Zanderhunter66 (17. September 2013)

*AW: Was brauch ich alles zum Fliegenfischen?*



WK1956 schrieb:


> da hast du zumindest mich falsch verstanden.
> Ich rate neimand dazu nicht Fliegen zu binden, allerdings sollte man erst einmal das Fliegenfischen erlernen und dann Fliegen binden, es geht zwar auch andersrum, aber man weis ja nicht ob einem das Fliegenfischen überhaupt liegt.
> Wenn man beim Fliegenbinden günstiger wegkommen will, dann muß man schon sehr diszipliniert sein, bei mir klappt das jedenfalls nicht ;-).
> 
> Gruß Werner



Hallo Werner,

ich z.B. habe Zeitgleich mit dem Fliegenfischen und dem Fliegenbinden angefangen, da es praktisch zusammen gehört. Das eine bringt das andere mit sich. Ich hatte aber auch sofort Anschluß an einen Fliegenfischerclub (Heartland Flyfishers) der auch Bindeabende macht. Deswegen schrieb ich ja auch, das sich der Threadersteller nach möglichkeit nach einem Club umsehen sollte. 

Was meinst du mit "Diszipliniert" ? um günstiger beim Fliegenbinden weg zu kommen als wenn man seine Fliegen kauft? Das verstehe ich nicht ganz. Ich bin immer noch der Meinung das selbstbinden auf Dauer wesentlich günstiger ist.

@Lommel,

Von Vorfach-Snaps wie die von Mustard rate ich ab. Die kann man für das Nymphenfischen und Nassfliegenfischen nutzen, aber für die feine Trockenfliegen-Fischerei sind sie meiner Meinung nach ungeeignet. Versuch mal eine 16-18 oder gar 20er Äschenfliege an einen Snap zu fummeln. Das wird Dir kaum gelingen. Außerdem ist jedes Milligramm zuviel an einer so kleinen Fliege. Sie wird früher untergehen. Wenn du natürlich nur mit großen Maifliegen fischst, kann das gehen.
Wenn, dann fische ich die Dinger nur, wenn alles untergehen soll wie z.b. ein Streamer, Nassfliege oder Nymphe.

Ich für meinen Teil fische nur noch mit Pitzenbauerringerl und FC-Tippet an das die Fliege direkt mit dem Turle-Knoten angeknotet wird. Das hat den Vorteil daß das eigentliche Vorfach nicht kürzer wird und man nur das Tippet wechseln muß wenn es zu kurz geworden ist.

Aber jeder hat da seine Eigenen Vorlieben.

Gruß
Torsten


----------



## Zanderhunter66 (17. September 2013)

*AW: Was brauch ich alles zum Fliegenfischen?*

Zum Thema "Amadou" möchte ich noch was sagen:

Einen Amadou verwendet man eigentlich nur, wenn man ungefettete Fliegen wie CDC-Fliegen fischt. Er zieht durch seine Hydroskopischen Eigenschaften die Feuchtigkeit aus einer nassen CDC-Fliege so das sie wieder schwimmt. Eine gefettete Fliege würde ich damit nicht trocknen, da man sich mit der Zeit den Amadou verklebt und er keine Feuchtigkeit mehr aufnehmen kann. Also bitte nur ungefettete Fliegen damit trocknen.

Ich habe mal vor einiger Zeit eine Serie  "echter Amadou´s" selbst hergestellt. Wer Interesse an einem hat, kann sich gerne über PN bei mir melden. Es sind noch welche da.

Gruß
Torsten


----------



## WK1956 (17. September 2013)

*AW: Was brauch ich alles zum Fliegenfischen?*

Hallo Torsten,



Zanderhunter66 schrieb:


> Was meinst du mit "Diszipliniert" ? um günstiger beim Fliegenbinden weg zu kommen als wenn man seine Fliegen kauft? Das verstehe ich nicht ganz. Ich bin immer noch der Meinung das selbstbinden auf Dauer wesentlich günstiger ist.


 
naja, ich bin inzwischen Besitzer von 4 Bindestöcken, unzähligen Werkzeugen, Haken, Federn, Pelzen und diversen Materialien für bestimmt mehrere tausend Fliegen. Wenn ich die Kosten für die ganzen Utensilien zusammenrechne, könnte ich mir mit Sicherheit bis an mein Lebensende Fliegen kaufen. Verbrauchen werde ich das Material bis an mein Lebensende auch nicht.

Das meine ich mit undiszipliniert ;-).

Gruß Werner


----------



## Lommel (17. September 2013)

*AW: Was brauch ich alles zum Fliegenfischen?*

@Zanderhunter
Magst mit den Snaps bei kleinen Fliegen schon recht haben. Ich bin aber Fan von denen geworden, eben weil das knoten wegfällt und ich oft Muster am Wasser wechsel. Bei Trockenfliegen verwende ich aber schon gern die grösseren Muster ala Heuschrecke und Tschernobyl Ameise.
Zum Amadou, jetzt hab ich was gelernt, hab immer auch mit gefetteten damit gearbeitet (nach dem Biss, Hänger etc.) wenn das Muster was zerfleddert war.


----------



## Zanderhunter66 (17. September 2013)

*AW: Was brauch ich alles zum Fliegenfischen?*



WK1956 schrieb:


> Hallo Torsten,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Hallo Werner,

na wenn Du so undiszipliniert bist (alles doppelt und dreifach hast) ist das ja kein Wunder |supergri

Aber du hast auf der anderen Seite auch Recht, es sammelt sich mit der Zeit einiges an Bindematerial an.

@Lommel,

na ja, man kann das schon mal machen (eine gefettete Fliege trocknen) nur sollte man das halt nicht zu oft machen da das Restfett der Fliege auf den Amadou übergehen kann und ihn mit der Zeit verklebt. Dann nimmt er halt kein Wasser mehr auf oder nur noch bedingt. Ich nehme den Amadou generell nur für CDC-Fliegen, die bei mir sowieso nie gefettet werden.

Zum Knoten:

Versuch mal diesen Knoten http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4fh-SBBAfCU, der ist sehr schnell an die Fliege zu binden und ich kann den schon im Dunkeln ohne hin zu sehen. Geht super schnell und ich habe damit noch keinen einzigen Fisch verloren.

TL
Torsten


----------



## Allrounder17 (17. September 2013)

*AW: Was brauch ich alles zum Fliegenfischen?*

@Zanderhunter66 kannst du mir sagen wieviel Tragkraft der einfach zu bindend Knoten hat?


----------



## Zanderhunter66 (17. September 2013)

*AW: Was brauch ich alles zum Fliegenfischen?*

Nein, kann ich leider nicht. Wüsste aber auch nicht, wo man bei anderen Knoten die Tragkraft ersehen könnte.

Mir hat die Tragkraft für die Forellen und Äschenfischerei auf jeden Fall bis jetzt gereicht.

Gruß
ZH


----------



## Allrounder17 (18. September 2013)

*AW: Was brauch ich alles zum Fliegenfischen?*

Ich weiß das (leider) auch nicht.
Schätze mal durch ausprobieren.
Sprich:
1kg starke Schnur, der Knoten, reißt bei 900g-> 90% TK


----------



## Steff-Peff (18. September 2013)

*AW: Was brauch ich alles zum Fliegenfischen?*



Allrounder17 schrieb:


> @Zanderhunter66 kannst du mir sagen wieviel Tragkraft der einfach zu bindend Knoten hat?



http://www.angelknotenpage.de/Fibeln/PerfektAngelknotenBinden_Teil5.pdf  --> Seite 22 & 23 :m

Gruß 
Steff-PEff


----------



## Zanderhunter66 (18. September 2013)

*AW: Was brauch ich alles zum Fliegenfischen?*

Eine sehr schöne Anleitung. Hast Du auch noch Links für die Teile 1-4 ?


----------



## Steff-Peff (18. September 2013)

*AW: Was brauch ich alles zum Fliegenfischen?*

Nein, hatte einfach nach Turleknoten + Tragkraft gegoogelt.

Gruß
Stefan


----------



## Zanderhunter66 (18. September 2013)

*AW: Was brauch ich alles zum Fliegenfischen?*

Hab sie schon gefunden:

Auf dieser Seite findet man alle Teile:
http://www.elbetreff.de/elbe/Angeln/PerfektAngeln/knoten/angelknoten.htm


----------



## EgonEcke (20. September 2013)

*AW: Was brauch ich alles zum Fliegenfischen?*

Du brauchst vor allem GEDULD!


----------



## Allrounder17 (20. September 2013)

*AW: Was brauch ich alles zum Fliegenfischen?*



EgonEcke schrieb:


> Du brauchst vor allem GEDULD!



Wer braucht bei was Geduld??


----------



## Daniel1983 (23. September 2013)

*AW: Was brauch ich alles zum Fliegenfischen?*

Du brauchst einfach ein gutes Buch! Dann hier fragen!

Viel Spaß


----------



## Zanderhunter66 (23. September 2013)

*AW: Was brauch ich alles zum Fliegenfischen?*

Mit einem Buch wird sich das Fliegenfischen etwas schwierig gestalten. 

Und gefragt hat er ja hier......


----------



## Daniel1983 (25. September 2013)

*AW: Was brauch ich alles zum Fliegenfischen?*

Ein Buch erörtert wenigstens die Grundlagen, zwecks Gerätschaften Zubehör und Co! 

Mit einem guten Buch klären sich min. 70% aller Fragen, anschließend kann man hier ruhig im Detail fragen. 

Hier mal ein Link zum Standardwerk schlecht hin für jeden Anfänger:

http://www.amazon.de/Das-ist-Fliegenfischen-Anbietetechniken-Fliegenmuster/dp/3835406736/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1380142671&sr=8-2&keywords=das+ist+fliegenfischen

Kauf es dir, lese es und du wirst klarer Sehen 

TL Daniel


----------

